# pool house materials cost ?



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

can you anyone give me a QUICK ROUGH materials cost for a 8 x 10 x 7 "shed". After spending an arm and a leg getting the pool repaired, the wallet is feeling the bite and the $3,000 cost of a decent pre-fab pool house is looking a little gruesome (and the HD sheds look like sh!t) So I 'm thinking I should investgate building it myself.

PT floor and joists. Ply sheathing. Vinyl siding. One door. Two small windows. Framing could be 2x3's.

Just a ballpark would be nice. 

thanks


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

why don't ya just save up some dough, I see your in massachusetts so I doubt your swimming anytime soon. & what did you have done to the pool?

ray


----------



## jamesimprove (Dec 12, 2006)

Here in Ohio I do only vinyl sided sheds like you are talking about. Materials would range between $1000 to 1500.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

arch is it for storage, changing, shower, or to enclose filter system?
if to enclose filter do yourself a favor & don't pour a floor around the pipe stubs. 

ray


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Ray,

well since you're in the business, I'll give a "brief" synopsis

We have a 16 x 32 steel sided, vinyl lined pool - 7.5 at deep end. Liner was installed approx 12 years ago (Clearwater Constr in Medway MA). In Summer of 06 leak got real bad, losing a couple of inches a day. Over winter we could not keep it filled to winter height - everything frozen. When the cover came off in May, about 20" of water in bottom and liner pulled away from sides - too brittle to refill. No pool all summer - wife not happy  

I figure elbow (white) at main drain is blown. (I replaced white elbow in skimmer three years ago - I figure all other connectors are gone or about to go -pool orig built in 1976)

Work to be done: new liner (DUH!) - $3100. Wedding cake steps (we hate the ladders) 1300. New Hayward 20" sand filter (old DE's finger plate cracked) (6 year old 1 HP pump still good). Elimination of main drain. Two new returns cut into sides. New Skimmer. All new lines (flex) to new location (reason for pool house). Old cast aluminum corners shot - he will fabricate new tracks for corners (no clips).

Total about 10 G. I've gotten more "comfort level" with Clearwater than others, although he's about $2G higher than next highest "comfort level" pool person. Also Clearwater has 26 year track record.

Pool house to store equip off season, house pump and filter, and for changing. OH and a mini-fridge (DUH). No shower - may do one outside. I was not planning to pour a floor around stubs, but thanks for the affirmation of my thought. 

I generally would wait and save $$$, but this needs doing soon and I've been hemorrhaging money lately - est tax took a chunk, new wood stove ($2000), we have eyes on college in two years, I'm finishing up a room for an office - that's been sucking money all summer between jobs ($1200 worth of wallpaper, $600 carpet, etc etc) so I have to weigh building myself or buying. Just looking now for materials cost to make that decision. 

(it was easier when I was broke)


----------

